# Airline



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I got my CO2 tank filled today so I am going to get it set up tonight.
Is it OK to use regular airline tubing until I can get some that is compatible with CO2?

Thanks.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

architeuthis said:


> I got my CO2 tank filled today so I am going to get it set up tonight.
> Is it OK to use regular airline tubing until I can get some that is compatible with CO2?
> 
> Thanks.


I dont see why not. The only reason y they reccomend the co2 tube is because the co2 can deteriorate the reg tube. As long ad you replace until you get the tube asap afterwards i dont see a problem.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks alot. That's what I thought.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Regular airline tubing is ok unless you are using a Bazooka type diffuser which requires higher working pressure. Vinyl or silicone tubing will either split or get blown right off the fittings. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks.
I just picked up some CO2 tubing at Rogers.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha, yeah, I just bought some from J&L myself....neoprene. No point in having to deal with failing tubing.


----------

